# Fertilizer testing



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

For the past few years I have purchased my fertilizer from the same plant. I have wondered about how the real analysis of the product is compared to what I pay for. The plant stores the product in the open so to speak in bins in a wooden building and mixes by weight of each product. I have read here that urea will "go away" if it doesn't get watered in soon after being put down. If it looses it's strength when spread will it not loose it's strength sitting in bins where the air and moisture can get to it ?

Where could I send a sample to be tested to see what I really payed for, Clemson doesn't have anything listed for such services here so I'll need to send it somewhere else I guess..

Thanks, Chris


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

I don't know about testing but I do know our plant gets daily delivery s this time of year so it sure doesn't set long here 1-3days at the most or thru a rain cycle


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wind, ground moisture, and sunshine causes a lot of leaching. Storage buildings help a lot, but I do question the Urea sometimes. When Urea is measured by weight, I assume that this helps to make up for most losses.

Regards, Mike


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Check with your extension agent . may send it to your local university


----------

